# So who’s with me on Christmas?



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

…though I’m not convinced I myself am 😂

Giving it a shot again this year, though last year was nothing to write home here about. I’ll just likely see how it’s going and then decide. If the Lakewood places are busy, I’ll likely just go home - no chance of Wawa getting through those endless pings. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> …though I’m not convinced I myself am 😂
> 
> Giving it a shot again this year, though last year was nothing to write home here about. I’ll just likely see how it’s going and then decide. If the Lakewood places are busy, I’ll likely just go home - no chance of Wawa getting through those endless pings.
> 
> Anyone else?


Depends on the weather. Things look pretty bleak in the Chicago area beginning Thursday morning.
Lotsa snow, winds up to 50 mph, wind chills around -20 - -30.
We shall see.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Depends on the weather. Things look pretty bleak in the Chicago area beginning Thursday morning.
> Lotsa snow, winds up to 50 mph, wind chills around -20 - -30.
> We shall see.


How about _wishing_ everyone a Merry Christmas? 😂

You with me on that? I didn’t forget! 12/24, I’m posting it. 🤪

Weatherwise, I’m more concerned about Friday. The below is in Celcius.








-11 to +14 with rain then back to -12 will make the roads deadly.

PS. I didn’t winterise my roses. They will die.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> How about _wishing_ everyone a Merry Christmas? 😂
> 
> You with me on that? I didn’t forget! 12/24, I’m posting it. 🤪


Right behind ya!!!!


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Looking forward to the coming cold weather to Florida. Only because it will be _temporary_. 

Christmas morning Starbucks, and my local high volume, over-priced bagel restaurant will be open. So I may try it out.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> Looking forward to the coming cold weather to Florida. Only because it will be _temporary_.
> 
> Christmas morning Starbucks, and my local high volume, over-priced bagel restaurant will be open. So I may try it out.


That was actually my plan, too - exactly Starbucks and a fancy bagel place; maybe some Wawa. I was going to cut the day short on Christmas Eve - but my days are short as it is in the winter, as it gets dark early.

My thing is the multitude of retirement communities. Lots of lonely people there (unfortunately). I made tiny festive baggies with peppermint bark and candy canes to give out if I get them.

I guess I’ll get to try out my new tires - went with a different company this time, my usual and much loved Continentals had pretty crappy ratings.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That was actually my plan, too - exactly Starbucks and a fancy bagel place; maybe some Wawa. I was going to cut the day short on Christmas Eve - but my days are short as it is in the winter, as it gets dark early.
> 
> My thing is the multitude of retirement communities. Lots of lonely people there (unfortunately). I made tiny festive baggies with peppermint bark and candy canes to give out if I get them.
> 
> I guess I’ll get to try out my new tires - went with a different company this time, my usual and much loved Continentals had pretty crappy ratings.


Thank you for trashing my tires....
Which I got a month ago.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Thank you for trashing my tires....
> Which I got a month ago.


I didn’t trash them!!! I said I love Contis and always got them and only them. But went to switch out a couple of weeks ago, and the ratings on them just weren’t as good as usual. I spent a good week debating getting them anyway because of my past experience, but in the end the ratings and (slightly cheaper) price won.

I’m actually very nervous.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Rickos69 said:


> Lotsa snow, winds up to 50 mph, wind chills around -20 - -30.


Hmmm.... I'll have a large helping of F THAT!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Look, if someone want something on Christmas I will….











Be home stuffing my face!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Look, if someone want something on Christmas I will….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you should. I celebrate Christmas on the 7th. One of the reasons I _always_ worked Christmas and the week to New Year’s was to allow my colleagues to take the time off. I’m not talking Holiday pay (worked those days, too; we were an International firm with offices all over the World working all sorts of days and hours), but regular pay workdays.

The first week of January, however - that was mine. I *will* be out.

With delivery, I might work the days outside 12/31, 1/1, 1/6, 1/7, 1/13, 1/14.

Spoiler alert: If some one wishes me a Merry Christmas on December 25,


Spoiler: I will…



… say “Merry Christmas!!!” Right back and give them a HUGE smile.

Anyone can wish me a happy, merry, joyous _anything_ and I will be happy to share their festive spirit.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> And you should. I celebrate Christmas on the 7th. One of the reasons I _always_ worked Christmas and the week to New Year’s was to allow my colleagues to take the time off. I’m not talking Holiday pay (worked those days, too; we were an International firm with offices all over the World working all sorts of days and hours), but regular pay workdays.
> 
> The first week of January, however - that was mine. I *will* be out.
> 
> ...


Cool posting tricks.
I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> And you should. I celebrate Christmas on the 7th. One of the reasons I _always_ worked Christmas and the week to New Year’s was to allow my colleagues to take the time off. I’m not talking Holiday pay (worked those days, too; we were an International firm with offices all over the World working all sorts of days and hours), but regular pay workdays.
> 
> The first week of January, however - that was mine. I *will* be out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Cool posting tricks.
> I don't know how to do that.


Your posts are cool without any bells and whistles. 😍


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> How about _wishing_ everyone a Merry Christmas? 😂
> 
> You with me on that? I didn’t forget! 12/24, I’m posting it. 🤪
> 
> ...


I’m not waiting , merry Christmas to all of you , and happy holidays for the rest 😉

I don’t miss the east coast weather( winters ) either 😁


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Emptynesst said:


> merry Christmas to all of you , and happy holidays for the rest 😉


Two years ago, I used your exact words,
and the PC Police jumped all over my ass. I stayed away for a year cause I was disgusted with them.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I will not be driving on Christmas because past experience tells me that my efforts are not sufficiently appreciated.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I will not be driving on Christmas because past experience tells me that my efforts are not sufficiently appreciated.


I appreciate you.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Two years ago, I used your exact words,
> and the PC Police jumped all over my ass. I stayed away for a year cause I was disgusted with them.


I gochu, Brethren! Let me at ‘em! 😂😂😂


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I appreciate you.


Tip of the trunk, best offer I've had all day ;-)


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Depends on the market more than anything.

Christmas eve is a huge travel day, so like the 4:00 am to 9:00 am business should be decent anywhere.

Beyond that it will depend on market.

Personally i'm taking christmmas eve and christmas day off. I have family in town and i'm too old for that shit.


If I do ANYTHING It will be the night before christmas eve and working the 20:30 to 8:30 shift and take advantage of crowds at disney and the early morning airport travel the morning of christmas eve.

But that's entirely on the assumption that disney world is going to be packed like mad because shocker.. it will be.

A college town will be a graveyard, the hood will be the hood.


I mean it's going to be market dependent, you won't have the night business like you normally have.


And a side note?

Airport arrivals might be busy but every other uber driver might have the exact same idea. Plus in my market the airport is never worth it. I rarely do it in the taxi but i will do it if I have a chaffeur car.

I'd condone either choice. 

Except spending all night in the hood risking getting shot/kidnapped/robbed for $50.


Christmas eve and christmas day i'm not going to bother.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> How about _wishing_ everyone a Merry Christmas? 😂
> 
> You with me on that? I didn’t forget! 12/24, I’m posting it. 🤪
> 
> ...


Not too late.
Cover them in black garbage bag plastic.
Cut the bags to make big sheets, tape the sheets together with duct tape.
Cover the plants.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I will be driving. For reasons I won’t go in to here I will be home alone watching the dogs. 
I may clean the car and drive pax, I may drive delivery. I haven’t decided yet.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Hmmm.... I'll have a large helping of F THAT!
> 
> 
> View attachment 689440


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 689571


Thanks for that. It brought back many fond memories of drunken toy runs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Thanks for that. It brought back many fond memories of drunken toy runs.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Not too late.
> Cover them in black garbage bag plastic.
> Cut the bags to make big sheets, tape the sheets together with duct tape.
> Cover the plants.


I’m thinking of bringing them in. They’re potted. If I lose my Barbra Streisand, I may not live. It took me 6 years to find her. Mr. Lincoln, Don Juan and Just Joey easily made all winters sans protection. I’ll have to bring in another climber as I never replanted it - still in a tiny container.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Going even further off-topic: are you seeing Christmas decorations? Don’t get me wrong, I see some, and the usual suspects (over-the-top decorators) are the same; but not even half of what I used to see. Even in 2008. It’s pitch-black.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Going even further off-topic: are you seeing Christmas decorations? Don’t get me wrong, I see some, and the usual suspects (over-the-top decorators) are the same; but not even half of what I used to see. Even in 2008. It’s pitch-black.


It is about the same here. It must be worry over energy cost because I am not even seeing a lot of last year’s decorations. At least I hope it’s that rather than widespread ennui.
On a more hopeful note perhaps the Pope’s chiding sermon instructing people to celebrate less and use the savings for charity is being heeded.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Atavar said:


> On a more hopeful note perhaps the Pope’s chiding sermon instructing people to celebrate less and use the savings for charity is being heeded.


This Pope is not a Pope. He is a Socialist Politician.
If he was for real, he would practice what he preaches with the Vatican's mythical treasures, and taking in refugees instead of scolding the US for not having completely open borders 
Pope John Paul II was a Pope. I cried when he died, and I'm Greek Orthodox.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> This Pope is not a Pope. He is a Socialist Politician.
> If he was for real, he would practice what he preaches with the Vatican's mythical treasures, and taking in refugees instead of scolding the US for not having completely open borders
> Pope John Paul II was a Pope. I cried when he died, and I'm Greek Orthodox.


That’s funny, he dressed like a pope, he lives in the pope’s rooms. People kiss his ring. 
Maybe you just don’t like him?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I didn’t trash them!!! I said I love Contis and always got them and only them. But went to switch out a couple of weeks ago, and the ratings on them just weren’t as good as usual. I spent a good week debating getting them anyway because of my past experience, but in the end the ratings and (slightly cheaper) price won.
> 
> I’m actually very nervous.


Strap a set of chains to your front tires… much better ice control, should it be needed… cause I’m not driving 40 miles to pull you out of a ditch… lol


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Strap a set of chains to your front tires… much better ice control, should it be needed… cause I’m not driving 40 miles to pull you out of a ditch… lol


I actually carry a set of plastic tire chains with in winter. Takes 2 minutes a tire to put them on. 
the best thing is studded tires, then Blizzaks.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I actually carry a set of plastic tire chains with in winter. Takes 2 minutes a tire to put them on.
> the best thing is studded tires, then Blizzaks.


Just remember, chains help you better -before- you end up in the ditch… lol


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Strap a set of chains to your front tires… much better ice control, should it be needed… cause I’m not driving 40 miles to pull you out of a ditch… lol


Sure you are. I’m a gurl. I only know about gold chains. I’m allergic even to silver.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Atavar said:


> That’s funny, he dressed like a pope, he lives in the pope’s rooms. People kiss his ring.
> Maybe you just don’t like him?


Maybe!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> That’s funny, he dressed like a pope, he lives in the pope’s rooms. People kiss his ring.
> Maybe you just don’t like him?


@Rickos69 isn’t Catholic. He’s my Brethren. Your Pope is not the boss of us! 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> @Rickos69 isn’t Catholic. He’s my Brethren. Your Pope is not the boss of us! 😂


Even in the Greek Church the Pope is the Bishop of Rome. He’s the boss of some of you.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Just remember, chains help you better -before- you end up in the ditch… lol


I take it you haven’t driven with chains. A horrid vibrating noisy ride that trashes your alignment and if they come loose your bodywork. Pretty similar to driving on cobblestones every day.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Even in the Greek Church the Pope is the Bishop of Rome. He’s the boss of some of you.


But not spiritually.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Even in the Greek Church the Pope is the Bishop of Rome. He’s the boss of some of you.


The Pope is not my boss.
The Archbishop of the Greek Orthodox Church is not my boss either.
Any Religious leader that considers him/her self a boss, has already lost the game.
My beliefs are my boss.
My statement did not intend to knock the Catholic religion. Just the current Pope.
If he can be outspoken and scold leaders on national issues that don't involve him, I can too.
And just to set the record straight, the Pope has zilch control over the Greek Orthodox Church.
I have no idea how you got that impression.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> The Pope is not my boss.
> The Archbishop of the Greek Orthodox Church is not my boss either.
> Any Religious leader that considers him/her self a boss, has already lost the game.
> My beliefs are my boss.
> ...


Nobody said he was your gawdam boss. All I said was that he asked people to contribute more to charity and spend less on decorations and presents. 
Your religion is your own business and I am not trying to interfere or sway you. Believe what you will. 
I guarantee you he is not my boss either. There is no need to get all uppity with me. All I did was reference a speech he made and you got all offended and tried to get in my face. 
Well you are not my boss either and you have less impact on my life than the gas station attendant.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> But not spiritually.


Isn’t that what a bishop is for? I am neither Catholic nor Orthodox so it doesn’t matter to me one whit.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I take it you haven’t driven with chains. A horrid vibrating noisy ride that trashes your alignment and if they come loose your bodywork. Pretty similar to driving on cobblestones every day.


I never drove with chains… except to pull others out of ditches with them… 😁


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> The Pope is not my boss.
> The Archbishop of the Greek Orthodox Church is not my boss either.
> Any Religious leader that considers him/her self a boss, has already lost the game.
> My beliefs are my boss.
> ...


And I’m not even _Greek_ Orthodox; we’re Brethren in Orthodoxy.

And while Orthodoxy recognizes spiritual guidance, it’s nowhere near the structure and authority of the Catholic Faith.

Mind you, no one’s saying one Faith is better than any other. We believe what we believe.

They’re just different.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Nobody said he was your gawdam boss. All I said was that he asked people to contribute more to charity and spend less on decorations and presents.
> Your religion is your own business and I am not trying to interfere or sway you. Believe what you will.
> I guarantee you he is not my boss either. There is no need to get all uppity with me. All I did was reference a speech he made and you got all offended and tried to get in my face.
> Well you are not my boss either and you have less impact on my life than the gas station attendant.


Please ignore me.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

@Rickos69 and @Atavar … both of you need to stay in the holiday spirit before I smack both of you upside the head with a menorah 🕎… I assure you the pope would be speechless on that… 🥳😉


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> And I’m not even _Greek_ Orthodox; we’re Brethren in Orthodoxy.
> 
> And while Orthodoxy recognizes spiritual guidance, it’s nowhere near the structure and authority of the Catholic Faith.
> 
> ...


My church fired all its Bishops so I am likely quite ignorant of their duties.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

+1

My Chinese place will be open for Christmas. 

I'm planning on camping out there, at dinner time.

Carl's and Subway, are usually open on Christmas, too.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> My Chinese place will be open for Christmas.
> I'm planning on camping out there, at dinner time.


Yea, mine will be open too.
I have a table for one reserved for Xmas afternoon.
Lin Woh is my favorite. 
Give her a try, but don't tell you know know me -- she'll charge you extra.










Then home for dinner.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> …though I’m not convinced I myself am 😂
> 
> Giving it a shot again this year, though last year was nothing to write home here about. I’ll just likely see how it’s going and then decide. If the Lakewood places are busy, I’ll likely just go home - no chance of Wawa getting through those endless pings.
> 
> Anyone else?



high five! 

im in... well ill test it out.. . It'll robably be mostly mcdonalds though in my area


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, mine will be open too.
> I have a table for one reserved for Xmas afternoon.
> Lin Woh is my favorite.
> Give her a try, but don't tell you know know me -- she'll charge you extra.
> ...


Do you ever run into Robert Kraft there?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Reporting Christmas Eve results: bah humbug. 🤬

I did get _one_ Gent (man, again) tipping $25 for 4 miles and thanking me for being out delivering.

Another also thanked me in messages right when I accepted, proceeded to tell me there’s a huge accident at the main approach to his apartment and I should take backroads (which I appreciated), looked like a hidden and was very friendly in messages, etc. ended up being $0.13 hidden. Whoopee! 🥺

The rest was crap; even with anywhere from $1 to $2.50 DD promos.

UE was paying around $3 base.

Hoping bagels this morning are worthwhile.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Reporting Christmas Eve results: bah humbug. 🤬
> 
> I did get _one_ Gent (man, again) tipping $25 for 4 miles and thanking me for being out delivering.
> 
> ...


Made my $$$$ this morning between 8am and noon… nothing since, but I’m not trolling for pings, I’m at home.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Made my $$$$ this morning between 8am and noon… nothing since, but I’m not trolling for pings, I’m at home.


It got pretty busy here, but UE glitchy. Some _do_ tip. Nothing to write home here about, but an occasional $20 lands. I’m still working.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Made my $$$$ this morning between 8am and noon… nothing since, but I’m not trolling for pings, I’m at home.


Took the words right outta my mouth!!!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Xmas day was crazy busy here with a fair percentage of $10+ tips. I didn’t shut the car off for seven hours except for two 1 hour eating breaks. I grossed $250+ DD which is huge for this city. I may go out later if it shows "very busy" again.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

NOT a regular. 2 pickups, same dropoff. Female.









😳

P.S. was nowhere near an hour. Maybe 30 minutes, but only because they were out of an item and I messaged for subs.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Xmas day was crazy busy here with a fair percentage of $10+ tips. I didn’t shut the car off for seven hours except for two 1 hour eating breaks. I grossed $250+ DD which is huge for this city. I may go out later if it shows "very busy" again.


99 percent of DD orders coming thru right now are no tippers or very low tippers… $5.75 for 13 miles? LOL no thanks.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

The same pings recycling over and over again, no additional $$$ attached…

I will continue onwards with my pinnacle game against the computer… 😁


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> 99 percent of DD orders coming thru right now are no tippers or very low tippers… $5.75 for 13 miles? LOL no thanks.


Yup. Same for me on DD. Back at 0%. It’s busy, but they’re all crappy, even with thr add-ons. WTF is wrong with people?!?

I’m just waiting for a decent ping homeward, but I don’t think it’s coming. I might have to sleep at Wawa. 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> 99 percent of DD orders coming thru right now are no tippers or very low tippers… $5.75 for 13 miles? LOL no thanks.


This was pretty typical for me today.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

It really depends on the market. I lived in two tourist areas. Fort Lauderdale and Orlando. 

in Fort Lauderdale holidays were busy but mostly garbage McDonald’s and Chinese food for long waits and low tip. Some large orders and maybe some alcohol but early in the day. Lots of tourists by the beach and in town but they tended to go out to eat in good restaurants

Orlando is another large tourist destination but after a day of touring the theme parks it seems more people order in their hotel or air b&b and I notice many large orders on holidays. Normally I might 1 large order a day. But Christmas Eve and day I had about 10. Too many were-at the theme parks it and I declined but the ones at houses or hotels outside the park closer to me I did accept.


----------

